# Online charges??? How much??



## Sooraj_digit (May 4, 2009)

*Online charges??? How much??  Edit Post*

I have selected Dell’s Studio 15 with Radeon HD 4570 256mb which is priced at app 45K on net. Can sum1 tell me the amount of taxes and the delivery charges that Dell is charging.


  What is the price running at Mumbai for Studio 15 wid 256mb Radeon 4570? I wud be coming Mumbai for the vacations and even planning for buying the laptop over thr.


----------



## geek_rocker (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Online charges??? How much??  Edit Post*



Sooraj_digit said:


> I have selected Dell’s Studio 15 with Radeon HD 4570 256mb which is priced at app 45K on net. Can sum1 tell me the amount of taxes and the delivery charges that Dell is charging.
> 
> 
> What is the price running at Mumbai for Studio 15 wid 256mb Radeon 4570? I wud be coming Mumbai for the vacations and even planning for buying the laptop over thr.


The delivery charge for laptops is Rs. 900. I dunno about the taxes though. Anybody knows?


----------



## a55a55in (May 24, 2009)

shippin+taxes will be around 2.5-3k for a 45k laptop


----------



## comp@ddict (May 30, 2009)

> I have selected Dell’s Studio 15 with Radeon HD 4570 256mb which is priced at app 45K on net. Can sum1 tell me the amount of taxes and the delivery charges that Dell is charging.


It's 43k exclusive of of delivery charges. the ads keep coming in the newspapers


----------



## acewin (Jun 2, 2009)

actually Dell pricing is quiet amazing, I have never been able to understand it.

I start with lowest priced config and add up to the level of best configs they offer and the quoted price on site always comes out to be more than what I get from customization option.


----------



## Sooraj_digit (Jun 15, 2009)

thnx 4 replies...

I now own that laptop bought it through net. Configured it for around 47K wid 512mb gfx card and got it for 48.5k as the Dell's sales assisstant told to me pay and got it within 7 days from the payment received at Dell


----------

